# Review of Gospel Worship



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 8, 2008)

On my blog there is a review of the Puritan Jeremiah Burrough's book _Gospel Worship_:

Book Review: Gospel Worship « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good review. I agree with that assessment.

We are due to have the Lord's Supper this coming Lord's Day and it has been particularly helpful to read the three sermons regarding the sacrament. We started going through this almost 2 weeks ago, reading through several pages at a time.

One question I have is how much editing was done. In reading out loud I find the contractions a bit awkward and wondered if he actually would have spoken that way to his congregation. Other than that, I think it's great.


----------

